# Pleasant Valley Wildlife Area



## Rock8104 (Oct 24, 2013)

I live down in Chillicothe and just found out about the public hunting land right next door. Has anyone hunted here? How rude would it be for me to go scout around during the evening? I plan on wearing a bunch of Orange if I do but I don't know if I should wait until next year to not get in any hunters way... I have never hunted public land. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Rock, I would scout during the middle of the day as to not disturb anyone hunting in the evening. It also depends on how many cars in parking lot,you might be the only one in the woods, then it won't matter. I don't know how crowded that place gets.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I wouldn't wait til next year. It's plenty early in the season.
Just go and do a drive by...maybe cruise the area and see what's in the area. If no one is there get out and look around.
If ya find a place where you have some decent visibility maybe stop and just sit awhile.
I've hunted a few public places and we never did see much of anyone else hunting the place. Some days we would just pack the stands in during mid afternoon and just find a spot and pick out a tree and hunt for the evening.
After a few weeks we had some decent areas picked out. We saw deer and had some opportunities.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

It's public land, go scout when ever you feel like it. Just make sure you keep in mind anyone who may be out there, because you wouldn't want someone trampsing through while you were hunting.

Although who knows, maybe you will push some deer to someone and they will be thankfull.

My sggestion, take a squirrel gun, say you are squirrel hunting, some areas are closed to anything other than hunting at certain times of the year, so no dog walking or hiking.

But remember, it's public land and you have as much a right to be there as anyone else and be careful, there is a lot of stupid out there.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

OrangeMilk said:


> It's public land, go scout when ever you feel like it. Just make sure you keep in mind anyone who may be out there, because you wouldn't want someone trampsing through while you were hunting.
> 
> Although who knows, maybe you will push some deer to someone and they will be thankfull.
> 
> ...


I have to agree. There' nothing "rude" about scouting "public" land! I hunted a fair sized State Park near me for quite a while. It was popular with squirrel hunters as well. I had one guy come cruising by me, and he was really good! Didn't make a sound as he hunted along that big oak ridge. He was maybe 20 yards from my stand when he looked up and saw me. He started apologizing all over the place! I told him not to worry! I told him that land belonged to everybody. And, having guys moving around on it kept the deer moving. It's all good!


----------

